# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 27 Sep - 01 Oct 2010

## Perdita

The information contained herein is strictly embargoed from all press and non commercial publication until 00.01 Tuesday 21 September 2010. 


EP: 7433 Monday 27 September 2010 19:30 â 20:00 

Natasha makes a decision about her future with Nick. 
Sally defends Sophie and Sian in front of Sianâs parents. 
Suitcase in hand, Jack arrives unexpectedly at the Dobbsâ. 


EP: 7434 Monday 27 September 2010 20:30 â 21:00 

Natasha has her revenge before leaving Weatherfield. 
Kevin and Sally struggle to deal with Sophieâs situation. 
Gailâs actions over Natasha have repercussions. 


EP: 7435 Thursday 30 September 2010 20.30 â 21:00 

A stressed and guilt ridden Nick loses control in the factory. 
Suspicious Molly questions why Jack has returned home. 
Davidâs attempts to seduce Tina turn sinister. 


EP: 7436 Friday 01 October 2010 19:30 â 20:00 

Tina tries to hide Davidâs actions from Graeme. 
Will Carla admit she has a problem? 
Gary prepares to leave Weatherfield. 


EP: 7437 Friday 01 October 2010 20.30 â 21:00 

Concerned Peter tries to get Carla to face up to things. 
Kevin struggles over his conflicting emotions for Baby Jack. 
Gary makes the most of his final night in Weatherfield.

----------

crystalsea (15-09-2010), Dazzle (16-09-2010), LalaGaga (15-09-2010), tammyy2j (15-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sounds like David attempts to rape Tina I thought this storyline was scrapped

----------


## Perdita

They argue and he pushes her onto the settee but leaves her alone after she challlenges him.

----------

tammyy2j (15-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I kinda want Tina back with David

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'm glad Natasha hasn't died, and has her revenge.  On Gail perhaps, and maybe Nick too?!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm glad Natasha hasn't died, and has her revenge.  On Gail perhaps, and maybe Nick too?!


She does kill herself though

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> She does kill herself though


I don't get it.  What about this?

EP: 7434 Monday 27 September 2010 20:30 â 21:00 

Natasha has her revenge before leaving Weatherfield.

----------


## Perdita

Maybe she frames Nick or Gail for something  before comitting suicide ?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Maybe she frames Nick or Gail for something  before comitting suicide ?


It looks like she has her revenge after " making a decision about her future with Nick. "  Both in Monday's episode.  Unless she has another go at suicide?  Bit odd.  :Ponder:

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't get it.  What about this?
> 
> EP: 7434 Monday 27 September 2010 20:30 – 21:00 
> 
> Natasha has her revenge before leaving Weatherfield.


Maybe she leaves a note stating that Gail looked at her medical records.  I hope that she does so that Gail gets the sack.

----------


## Perdita

With cracks starting to show in his working relationship with Carla, things go from bad to worse for Trevor in Coronation Street.

After making another mistake, Nick has a go at the former binman.

The heated confrontation sees Trevor punch Nick, much to the surprise of the Underworld staff.

However, Nick has also made a decision about his future at the factory and tells Carla his plans.

How will Carla react to the news and Trevor's behaviour?

These scenes air on Thursday, September 30 at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2010), jenig (20-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Sally struggles with Sophie's sexuality
Airs on Monday, September 27 2010 19:30 BST on ITV1

Sally lets Sian stay, but insists that Rosie and Sophie share a room. Outwardly, Sally is calm and accepting, but inwardly she's in turmoil. 

Later, Sally confides in Rita that she is struggling with Sophie's sexuality, but when Sian's parents arrive, she is forced to defend the girls again.

Meanwhile, Carla is getting increasingly irritated by Trev's lack of business skills, and when he cuts off an important client, she struggles to hide her frustration.

Elsewhere, Rita is the victim of identity fraud, and Ciaran heads off to Scotland for his job interview.


Summit talks turn sour at the Websters'
Airs on Monday, September 27 2010 20:30 BST on ITV1

Sian's dad Vinnie is still at the Webster residence, but he storms out in anger, leaving his estranged wife Carol to pick up the pieces with Kevin and Sally. 

Unable to take Sian with her to Southport, Carol asks the Websters if Sian can stay for a while longer. Sally agrees, but confides in Kevin that she is still not comfortable with the relationship. 

Meanwhile, Carla brings some work home and, as Trev tries to stop Carla working so hard, she snaps at him that he is one of the reasons why she has so much work to do! The cracks are starting to show in their relationship.

Elsewhere, the aftermath of last week's events surrounding Natasha continue to cause shockwaves round the street, and Jack is back after a row with Connie but won't reveal what the argument was about.


David badly misreads Tina's signals
Airs on Thursday, September 30 2010 20:30 BST on ITV1

Tina has had a hellish day and, after quitting her job, she goes to visit Joe's grave. Gail is also there and the two women end up opening a bottle of wine back at Gail's. 

Later, David arrives home and offers to walk Tina back to the flat. She invites him in, and they chat about how things used to be. Tina is stunned when David moves in for a kiss and tries to push him away, but he pins her to the ground. What is he going to do?

Meanwhile, Sophie and Sian go to meet with the headmaster with Sally, and are shocked when he says that they have missed too much schooling and can't return. Sally is furious and is convinced that this has more to do with the headmaster's prejudice than missed lessons.

Elsewhere, another of Trev's mistakes results in a fracas at the factory; Norris is still convinced that Tina and Graeme are behind the identity theft; and Nick tells Carla that he doesn't think their partnership is workable and he wants to dissolve it.


Carla realises she has a drink problem
Airs on Friday, October 1 2010 19:30 BST on ITV1

Struggling with Nick's decision to dissolve the partnership, and fed up with Trev's constant mistakes, Carla sees red and sacks Trev. When a row ensues, she tells him to get out of her life. 

Trev tells Carla some home truths and she is left contemplating the fact that she has nothing in her life other than the bottle of scotch she has just opened on her own in the factory. Later, Peter is at his AA meeting when he looks up and sees Carla hovering in the doorway.

Meanwhile, David is desperate to apologise to Tina, but she is having none of it. She confides in Rita, who says she will keep quiet if Tina returns to The Kabin. Later, though, Tina is caught in a tricky situation when Graeme asks David to help them move more boxes into the flat.

Elsewhere, Anna and Eddie both try to remain upbeat as Gary packs his final things for Afghanistan, and Michelle is devastated when Ciaran reveals he got the job in Glasgow.

Carla refuses to be honest with Peter
Airs on Friday, October 1 2010 20:30 BST on ITV1

Peter rushes after Carla, but she tells him that she was looking for the Spanish class. His suspicions are aroused, however, when he doesn't see her leave that class. 

Later, Peter sees Carla going into the factory alone and follows her. He tries to encourage her to tell him why she was really there, but she sends him packing. But as he leaves, she reaches for the bottle of whisky, only to discover it is empty - so she opens another.

Meanwhile, Tyrone has arranged for Sally and Kevin to babysit while they have a night out. Kevin is uneasy about having baby Jack in the house, but when Sally asks him to look after him, he soon starts to bond with the child he believes could be his son. When Molly and Tyrone head back, how will Molly react when she discovers Kevin holding the baby?

Elsewhere, Tina warns David that she is keeping quiet for Graeme's sake and not his, while Gary spends time with Izzy before leaving for Afghanistan.

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

After walking Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) back to her flat, David Platt (Jack P Shepherd) misreads the signs and moves in for a kiss with his old flame...



Things take a sinister turn when David ends up on top of his ex-girlfriend and pins her down...



A shocked Tina pushes David off her

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2010)

----------

